# xxx-cr setup



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey guys. I finally took my brand new cr out today to my local race track (crcrc) and I was using the losi stock setup. but the car seemed to lack steering. and also the ability to change directions quickly. while I noticed many of the other cars I was racing against had no issues navigating the switchbacks. I decided to talk to one of the hotshoes at my track. and he told me what his setup was and. he was using much thinner oil all around and had stiffer rear springs. He called the setup the jesse robbers setup. but I searched and searched and searched for it last night but I could not find any such setup. So I was wondering if anyone knew of this setup or a good setup for crcrc and the like

THANKS
Sean Scott


----------

